# Port Sanilac Fun Tourny(fall)



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

This years trophy defense will be Sept. 12th. Here is a picture of the trophy.








[/IMG] 

Trophy size: 17H x 6 1/2" x 6 1/2"

Looking forward to seeing you all there again. Hopefully the fish cooperate more this year. Please post if you intend to participate. As before, please post if you have open seats.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Tourney rules will be the same as last year. Again, please post any available empty seats to members.

Gentlemans rules(honor system):


Start time will be 5:30 am on Sept 12th, 2004.

9 rod limit(in the water) per boat.

Only 5 largest fish(trout/salmon) from each boat will be weighed.

Fish to be weighed MUST be at weigh-in at 2:30 pm sharp. Hopefully at the Gazebo, but that will be subject to availability. More info to follow as the date gets closer.



Trophy will be awarded to the winning crew(most weight) at the weigh in. It will then be engraved with the winning team and returned to the winners ASAP. The trophy will have to be defended or returned for the following annual tournament(2005)

This is basically a M-n-G for bragging rights, but last year we had most weight and big fish payoffs. Input as to this years is up for debate. Last year it was $10 each category per boat($20)

Harry


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok, you know you can count me in, I should have had it last year! Maybe with the grace of God, and the fish on my side it;ll be my year!
Looking forward to this outing, and the May 8th one!
Larry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, count Nick and I in. Might have room for room for a couple. As long as it's not "Bad Luck Shane" (Fasteight), I know it was his fault we didn't catch any fish that day    .
Just kidding Shane.


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Count twoatatime and crew in also. :woohoo1:


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Harry 
You know I will be there.

Won't be on the big water this weekend. You guys save some fish. Taking the boys to Canada for some fun and a lot of catching.

Bob


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

badboy69,

Good luck in Oscoda. Might head north for a trip or two this summer(I hope).


mcanes1,

Will you be out there this weekend?? If so, let me know how it goes.


twoatatime,

Welcome aboard. Had a good time at the spring outing, despite the weather. Good to meet you guys.


kingfisher11,

Won't be on the big water this weekend either, will wait for the crowds to pass. Good luck in Canada. Will you be out the following weekend?


Glad to be able to meet the people on this site who fish the thumb ports, it's always a good time.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, had plans to go Sunday a.m. but a 2:45 a.m. call from my drunk fishing buddy, cancelled my plans.
Guess it's time to start playing hooky from work, to get some fishing in.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks Harry,
But I opted for P.S. enstead of Oscoda last weekend, headed over to P.S. about 4pm Saturday and fished until dark, then stayed on the boat in the harbor and headed out Sunday 6am. 
Went 10 for 12 with 5 trout and and 5 pinks threw 2 pinks back that were way to small(mag spoon was bigger then they were). Most fish came on different spoons between riggers and lead in 75 to 85 fow.
Not the best day on the water without any sliver(so to speak) but it was a beautiful couple days...no rain, and lake was pretty calm with 1ft or less in waves both days. here's a picture of our catch.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Do you guys want to do anything food/beverage this year?? I didn't get many responses last time. I think it would be cool to shoot the breeze afterwards, what do you think??

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I good with the food and pops.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Everyone bring a dish to pass sounds GREAT to me! Everyone put in what they want to bring, and someone keep a post of all the dishes...MMMMMM FOOD...Me Like FOOD!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Somebody wannna take up the food list?? I will help fill in the gaps. To make everybody happy, it should be everyone bring their own "pops". Hope the Gazebo is available that day. Can't wait!!!!!!!

Harry


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Can we resreve the gazebo?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I will make a few calls during business hours tomorrow. I hope it's available. Will post what I find out.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, I'll help out, anyway I can. Just let me know.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Rich,

The gazebo has been reserved, we have it from 2pm til dusk.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, I'll get with you later, to throw some ideas around.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

So far these members/teams have expressed interest:

Tech Rally
Badboy69
mcanes1
twoatatime
kingfisher11
higherpowered
ficious

Anybody else care to join us? Just drop a PM or post. All members/teams welcome.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, I'll bring my grill for the event. I thought maybe you could add a couple extra $$ to the entry fee / per man to cover the cost of hamburger / hot dogs and buns. I'll bring the condaments and plates, napkins, forks.
Have everyone bring a side dish to pass and their own beverages.
If I have the same luck as last year, I won't mind coming in early to set up and get the grill ready. I don't have to worry about coals, I've got a gas grill.
Let me know what ya think!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Sounds good to me Rich. How about the rest of you guys? Let me know what sidedish I will need to bring. 

Harry


----------



## ahasiec (Jul 20, 2002)

We will be there for sure, will follow up on this post to make sure we have everything we need, we will also bring some food and beverages for the little get together..


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

ahasiec,

Welcome aboard Team Targa, I'll add you guys to the list. Hope you guys do well in Rogers City/Oscoda. Take some pics. Pound em!!

The list of interested teams stands at:

Tech Rally
Badboy69
mcanes1
twoatatime
kingfisher11
higherpowered
Team Targa
ficious

As it gets closer, we'll figure out what we want to do and set up a food list.


Harry


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

i could be a possible crew member....depends on when you guys are doin' it.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

scottyhoover,

Thanks for posting and hopefully there will be a seat available for you. We are trying to expose people who normally wouldn't have the chance to big lake fish for salmon, combined with a meet-n-greet outing too. I was exposed to salmon on LM in the early 80's and it's gotten worse every year since......oh,....except for ice.....yeah, that too!!

scottyhoover, check your PM's



Harry


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Harry,

Can I plan on BBQing my Limit of 10 pound kings that I will catch on the 12th as my dish to pass?    

On a more serious note. Try fishing the top 25-30 in 50 FOW at first light when you go this weekend. The shallows have been good at first and last light for silvers.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Keith,

I believe you can do it too! Only a whisker separated us last time, and I'm hoping to be that lucky again. I'm trying to get all the practice I can in before then. Hope to hear you out there one of these days. How did it go on the other side??

Thanks for the tip, we'll probably miss the morning, but we'll hit it in the evening. Will post in coldwater.

Harry


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

We got into some 10-15 pound fish out of Muskegon. It was nice to hear that drag scream. 4 for 6 overall. 3.5 hours from leaving my house I was on the water. It's about a 2 mile run from the boat launch to the pier head via Muskegon Lake. Only a 1.5 mile run from the peir head and we stopped to set lines. There were two boats fighting fish while we were setting lines. Lots of boats. There were probably 100-150 boats within sight of our till about 10:00am then they started thinning out.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

hey guys, I have to talk to the rest of the crew but I'm pretty sure you can count on Lil Tanker to join. 

also, you guys going out, every fish we've caught in the last 2 weeks have been on monkey puke or something that looks like it. just a heads up.

~chris~


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

bartley,

Yes, monkeypuke and yellowtail were the hot lures on the radio yesterday, couldn't get them to go for us though. Ours came on mag black/white w/red and silver tape on FC and a regular reg. SS MF on the rigger 45 dn in 73FOW by the "C" can. That's the busiest I've seen PS in a couple years. Skip got 11, just in the afternoon, all silver and one laker. Sounded like alot of people got a few. Hope you guys can make it. 

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

The fishing was good this weekend, sounded like most of the boats go a few.
The biggest I heard caught was 10#, still under what they should be, but looking up. We marked alot more bait too. The parking lot was fuller than it has been in a long time.

My first big lake salmon trip ever was filling a charter seat that someone had backed out of on Lake Michigan aboard the Sandpiper(Norm Macomb was the captain I believe) out of Onekema in the early 80's. Since that day I have been hooked and returned there many times with friends. I owe my salmon obsession to that trip. Everyone probably has a similar start, so please share with someone who wouldn't normally be able to big lake fish. 

Any captains looking to fill seats, please post your availability. 

The present list of interested teams is as follows:

Tech Rally
Badboy69
mcanes1
twoatatime
kingfisher11
higherpowered
Team Targa
bartley
ficious

The fish should be moving closer to shore by then, so a smaller boat might do well also. Please throw some ideas in as far as the food and any other ideas. We have the gazebo from 2 til dark.

I wonder if it might not be better to do the food in the DNR lauch(weather permitting) after the weigh in due to the parking situation at the gazebo. 

Any ideas/input??

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey Harry, what's going on with the tourney. Not seeing too many reponses.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

who all gonna show up and wat should i bring??? ne_eye:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Rich,

Now that the time is getting closer, I sent out PM's to see who will attend for sure. I'll get back to you about the food situation and soon as I have a total number of boats and crews members. 

Shane,

I'll post a list of what dishes people are bringing to pass.

Refreshments will be BYO.

Captains, please let me know if you have a seat available for a member to ride along.


Harry


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

The "Appointment" has an appointment to wrassle the big silver rascals out of Port Sanilac on Sept 12. Wouldn't think of missing it. Not certain on available seats, but will know before this weekend is done I expect. I think Polar Bear may be running 'first mate' for me, if not possibly 'GotFish' (Ted). I'll be bringing a Smoked Salmon spread and crackers as the dish to pass (maybe I can intimidate the sunrise side fish with the salmon I caught over on the 'other' side lol). I'll chime back in by next Monday.

Rick


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Badboy will be in PS on Sept. 12th, looking to do as good as we did in the spring tourney, hoping to bring a throphy home =)
I'll be brings a variety of chips to go with the burgers and dogs. As for crew, I'm still looking into that, hope to bring a new crew together for this one...WATCH OUT!!!
Larry


----------



## inthenet (Mar 14, 2003)

inthenet will be there and i may have room for one more person.I will find out closer to labor day.----Joel


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, I'll bring a tuna or spaghetti salad, plus the plates, napkins, etc. I have room for one, I'll shoot ScottyHoover a p.m., to see if he's interested. That way I can pick his brain about the Holloway and Mott Lake fishing, while were trolling.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Welcome aboard inthenet, please let me know how many people will be on your crew, for food purposes.

Rich,

I will bring a red cabbage salad(still doing the low carb thing). I should have enough for anyone who would like to try it. 

There are still some unanswered PM's so I will wait to post the final list til they come back. If you would like to attend, and didn't get a PM, please post. Here is the list of captains as it stands:

mcanes1
kingfisher 11
Tech Rally
Badboy69
higherpowered
inthenet
ficious

Hoping to get out this sunday and poke around, will post results good/bad. Last I heard the fish were in 80-90FOW, right out front. Hope the water temps are still cool and the wind stays managable.

Harry


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Just finished painting up three more secret weapons for the Sanilac tourney. Do the rules allow a boat to catch thier limit in one trolling pass? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Tech,

We were busy today, stringing together a fresh batch of waypoints for the tourney. Do you know where we can get a fish mold to make all these into one real fish?? (see coldwater) 

We marked good amounts of fish, hope they hang around. A real roller coaster ride out there today, 3-6' was low, most of the day. Dropped a wave in my own lap today, just looked away for a minute and WHAM! Rogues were closer to 7' near the end of the day.

Wall casters were out during the day today, don't know if they are getting them or they were just trying.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Captains:

Please send/post the # of crew total in your boat, to make sure we have the dogs/burgers covered for everyone interested. If I missed anyone or their dish to pass, please let me know/post.

I will have fasteight and MOHAWK with me, hoping to get Joeker51 along too.

Here is a list of some of the dishes to pass that have been mentioned. This condensed fron the posts and PM's. There will be a $3 charge to help cover the food. 

mcanes1- dogs, burgers, grill, plates, napkins, tuna or spaghetti salad.

higherpowered - Smoked salmon spread and crackers.

Badboy69 - Variety of chips

Tech Rally - Pot of beans or potato salad

kingfisher 11 - Dish to be named at a later date.

ficious - Red cabbage salad, Italian dressing.



Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, I've got 4 total on my boat. Myself, Scotty Hoover, my son and my buddy.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Harry
I have trouttime (Sean) and Zobob (Kris) on my boat.

I figure I don't need too big of a crew. Since the size of the fish are so small over there. I don't think any off us will get tired fighting those little guys.


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Tech Rally has three souls on board.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Team ficious will have fasteight, MOHAWK, Joeker51, and myself aboard.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Total of 3 will be on board.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

Three will be fishing 'Appointment', GotFish (Ted), my 18 year old son Rick, and me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Rick,

clear out some of your PM's

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I may run over to Sanilac and fish this wekend. I have not been over there since spring.

Anyone else going to be over there?


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I may be heading there on Sunday , if we can get some action maybe will hook up with you guys on the 12th .


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I need a suggestion for a dish to pash! Help!

MCANES: just triple checking my seat availablity! will send you a PM a little later in the week.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Scotty 
The open seat is still yours. I wont' give your seat away.
We'll probably be at the launch at 4:45, to set up the poles, riggers, planers, etc., that way when we hit the water we'll be ready to fish. We'll head out to the real deep water to start off with  I plan on taking some newbies out Saturday, to get some scouting done. 
I'll p.m. with you later in the week to finalize times and places.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here is the current list of teams:

Tech Rally
Badboy69
mcanes
kingfisher11
higherpowered
Team Targa
inthenet
no id
ficious

Since I have gotten no response to multiple PM's, so I assume twoatatime can't make it. bartly also has prior commitments. If I have missed anyone, or you would still like to get in, please let me know. jimbobway is still a maybe, I think. Looking forward to doing some scouting on saturday.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just wanted to know if you guys would have a problem with Sloppy Joes' instead of burgers and dogs? Figured it would be easier and faster for people to start eating at the weigh. Let me know if there's a problem with Sloppy Joes'.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Works for me. Lot less hassles.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Rich,

Sounds good, lots less hassle, no grill to haul either. With the dishes to pass, we should have more than enough food.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

That's the plan then.

Harry if these wave forecast hold up. The only fishing I'll be doing is fishing for cold ones at the gazebo, while watching through my binoculars. 
4 to 7 'ers :yikes: 
Might just have to troll in the harbor, like I did in P.A. last fall.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Rich,

Sounds good. This is only Wed, and from experience, they can't tell you if their shoes are tied without looking. Plus, I assume you are reading the Offshore forcast and the winds will be out of the west..southwest/northwest, that should help some. Unless it's ridiculous, I will attempt it, last time out the waves were all of that and then some. fasteight and MOHAWK will attest to that. It was doable, and we caught a few fish too. The fish like it rough, makes up for some of that gin clear water.

Harry


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

The Monday forecast is pretty good. With a little luck the system will move through on Saturday and we'll have decent water for Sunday.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Hope so, the fishing is not good enough over there to get bounced around on 4-6 footers.

Lets keep our fingers crossed. Like Harry said, those reports can change quickly. I don't hold much faith in them unless they are for the next 48 hours.


If it does call for 4-6 footers I won't be wasting the gas to come over with the truck and boat. Might come over with the car and drink some beer with everyone.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Yep, I saw that too. Hopefully, the news gets better. I am going to bring the casting gear just in case for some pier fishing (off whatever pier the waves aren't crashing over --- looks like the south for now) if this thing gets canned. I will also drink a few with you guys.

Any suggestions on what to bring for the potluck? Keep in mind, I'm a bachelor so I can't cook. I'm used to the George Foreman grill and fast food. 

Zob


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm gonna try and make it ,will bring a dish to pass , weather permitting .


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Will be in PS by 11am saturday, if it's not fishable, might head up to HB to do some harbor patrol. Hope to get out of PS though. Sure hope the weather lays down from what's predicted. I won't be able to make the following weekend(19th). Maybe we should consider HB as "plan B" if sunday looks like a blow off saturday night....what do you guys think?? 

I have gotten fish from the freighter channel many times before, near the mouth up to the first bend, and seen them caught farther up toward the plant too.

Harry


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Harry, going to HB won't be a problem for me, if P.S. is unfishable.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Then again, Harry, we could just sit at the gazebo, drink some barley pops, and watch ZobZob, try to fish the piers.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I could handle that better then blowing around in the big water. You never know Kris may get a hold of the biggest fish that way. Hey.... since he is part of my crew maybe I should have everyone pay into the pot first. We may win it with a 8# steelie or brown. Can we weigh carp?  :lol:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

This is an "all species" tourney, isn't it?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Maybe I should bring my kids and there per rigs and let them see if they can catch a few perch. I know a couple of those perch would weigh about the same as most of the kings we have been catching.

All joking aside, I hope we can get out and have a good time. I just stopped at Gander Mountain and bought two more purple SS.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Rich, don't be knocking them pier fisherman. :rant: They catch their share of respectable fish. Carp - sheephead- bass- bottle bass..........you know respectable.


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks like the front is moving faster. The afternoon 5 day forecast just came down to 1-3's Sunday. WoooooHooooooo


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Keith,

I saw that, MUCH better!! Now we just have to wait and see if it holds til sunday. Hope to find them on sat, are you going to be out prefishing too. Anyone else? Give me a shout on Ch 68-ficious

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Harry
I have a wedding and a son's football game Saturday. I won't make it until late Saturday or real early Sunday. Anyone sleeping in vehicles?

I know they frown on that just wondering if they let a few get away with it?


Bob


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Ya, we let Harry weigh-in his Catfish.



mcanes1 said:


> This is an "all species" tourney, isn't it?


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ah yes. The legendary catficious .


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

Harry,

I would be into a HB alternate launch if the waves are nasty.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

It wouldn't be the first time I outfished guys in a MS boat tourney from a pier. This spring at St. Joe (the first event) the take from the lake on Saturday was pitiful. I hit the pier on Sunday and caught 5 lake run browns (2 released) and 3 whitefish. I was the only one on the pier for most of the day. The weather was very cold and waves were rolling over the north pier. I was on the south and busy limiting out. 

Zob


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Come on guys, that would be an unfair advantage if I got to weigh in cats. My abilities seem to be legendary. Besides, this is a salmon/trout tourney(see post #1). Are lakers still legal? Someone is bound to ask, and since I'm not sure, it was me. 

Bob,

I will be there overnight, just not sure if it will be in my truck or in a slip yet, I haven't called to ask if they have any, I think they will though. I did get away with it last year, but Joeker got a ticket there for parking on a line in the parking lot. Seems to be a significant change in attitude by the police. no id made mention of that too in the cold waterversion of this thread.

Kris,

I used to fish LSC from a tube in front of the marinas in SCS and did better than the boat fishermen on alot of days(walleye).

Can't wait to see the next forcast to see if this one is a fluke, should be around 9-10 tonite I think.

Does anyone have any empty seats? Please post if you do.

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Now I see a forecast for rain and possible thunderstorms Saturday night through Sunday morning. Can we get a break here!


----------

